# Brrr - It's cold outside! Frustrated!



## GoodStuff (Nov 10, 2014)

So, fired up the truck today and it was 12 degrees outside. Made the 40 mile commute to the jobsite, picking up 2 crew members on the way. Set up the metal break, started taking siding off to change out the hail damaged fascia and window surrounds and the siding kept cracking in the cold. After 20 minutes of actual "work", we packed it all in and called it a day.

2 employees, gas, broken siding, cost me around $400 plus a lost day on the schedule. How are you guys doing being competitive and planning for this kind of lost time? I'm already 2 weeks behind schedule and praying my customers continue to understand...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I hear ya ! It sucks!


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't stand the cold weather either, but it's just part of what we all signed on for. It was about 20 degrees with a wind chill of 10 deg this morning, so I planned accordingly - I slept in and had hot chocolate with a shot of rum for breakfast. Then I waddled over to the couch and watched TV for the rest of the day :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I called us off yesterday for today. They were calling for a high of 20 with 30 mph winds. We have been really busy all year, so no sense suffering in the miserable weather. I plan on missing about one day a week this winter.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> I can't stand the cold weather either, but it's just part of what we all signed on for. It was about 20 degrees with a wind chill of 10 deg this morning, so I planned accordingly - I slept in and had hot chocolate with a shot of rum for breakfast. Then I waddled over to the couch and watched TV for the rest of the day :laughing:


Are you hiring ?? :blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

No heat ..


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I might luck up on this one with a wood stove in basement!

But I'm not betting on It!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

It's been 69 degrees here all day....I don't know how cold it was outside, though 

It was 20 degrees this morning with wind blowing like crazy, maybe it'll get better by the end of the week.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It ain't rocket science ! Just plain common sense!!!


----------



## GoodStuff (Nov 10, 2014)

Based on the responses... I need to learn a little more from the "pros"... lol. Heard all the stories of walking uphill in the snow - both ways - just figured I needed to keep trudging forward.

Sounds like I need a vacation instead!


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

I had the same kind of day. I was 5 min late to work (3rd time in 15 years) and then things just went downhill from there. Ice every where, broken skytrak, -5 windchill, whining coworkers, broken tools. We quit after 8 hrs today. 
We Did get the cap finished and a few walls framed though so we might have broke even


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

SAcarpenter said:


> I had the same kind of day. I was 5 min late to work (3rd time in 15 years) and then things just went downhill from there. Ice every where, broken skytrak, -5 windchill, whining coworkers, broken tools. We quit after 8 hrs today.
> We Did get the cap finished and a few walls framed though so we might have broke even


I only work the winters so that I can maintain the same crew for spring. Breaking even is about as good as you can do most days. When I have the losing money days along with being miserable, that's where I draw the line.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Are you hiring ?? :blink:


Sure!, if _you_ want to do all the work for me. I'll call occasionally to check on your progress :laughing:. Last night I heard on the news it was going to be cold and windy today (high of 34, 20-25mph winds), so I made the difficult, important, high-level, executive decision to stay home and 'catch up on my paperwork' (lay on my butt and goof off :laughing. I rarely do that, but I worked this past weekend, so NO guilt on my part today :no:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

It's 27* right now with a wind chill of 20*.

I had to man-up the last two days and get the barrel stove in the shop fired up and endure 70* temps while playing with wood.:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> Sure!, if _you_ want to do all the work for me. I'll call occasionally to check on your progress :laughing:. Last night I heard on the news it was going to be cold and windy today (high of 34, 20-25mph winds), so I made the difficult, important, high-level, executive decision to stay home and 'catch up on my paperwork' (lay on my butt and goof off :laughing. I rarely do that, but I worked this past weekend, so NO guilt on my part today :no:


Sounds good to me ! You just pay me what you have figured for a half ass helper!!!


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am in Hardwood Flooring so if it's cold in the house, we get with the customer to get it warm. I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys need to do what I did - get some electric shorts. As long as you can plug in, you're good.:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

19° with 21 mph winds


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

There's plenty of work in Buffalo,don't even have to get out of your truck............:thumbup:


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Warren said:


> I only work the winters so that I can maintain the same crew for spring. Breaking even is about as good as you can do most days. When I have the losing money days along with being miserable, that's where I draw the line.



I'm sure that's all my boss hopes to do is break even and not lose guys. I sure wouldn't mind doing 8 hr days but who knows when the next bad weather day will hit an blow hrs and schedules. What i find hard to believe is how busy we stay throughout winter. It's almost worse than summer because of missed days


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Eaglei said:


> There's plenty of work in Buffalo,don't even have to get out of your truck............:thumbup:



I've heard


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

It was stupid here today... we had a high of like 59 degrees or something silly. I made sure to be home by dark so I had time to get a fire cranking in the fireplace before it got too cold. I thought about wearing jeans.

On a serious note though, even we are supposed to be in the 30's tonight and I never saw the temp move over 55 and that was in the city near the coast. I've been in Florida all my life and even in our coldest years never remember getting to freezing before late Dec. Snowed (flurried) in '88 in December. In '10 we saw freezing temps everyday for 2 weeks, but nothing like this, this early. I feel bad for you guys this year.

Stay warm fella's. It's going to be tough one.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> It was stupid here today... we had a high of like 59 degrees or something silly. I made sure to be home by dark so I had time to get a fire cranking in the fireplace before it got too cold. I thought about wearing jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in front of the cole stove. It's like 78° in here


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

We've set 9' Galvanized 20 weight post on concrete pad for the last 2 days with temps in the teens and 20's! Had a far amount of wind starting at about 2 o'clock, till it got dark and we quit. Tomorrow is late 30's and it may hit 40 degrees. Plan on going with my shirt off!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

We do just enough work during winters to pay bills and my two guys. If its a mild winter and i can make a few bucks its a bonus. If we get a winter like last year with pretty much ZERO revenue the reserves carry us to the spring and start over building it up again in the spring. Never get used to not knowing how much your paycheck is...Only chitty part of the job


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys have it way too easy… It get's cold up here. If it's warmer than -40, it's a work day. No questions asked. Colder than -40? Depends on how much of a rush we are to get things done. Worst day I ever worked was -53 C (around -65 F for you Americans). It was miserable.

If it's 10 F (-12 C), I may or may not be wearing a jacket. The warm one only comes out at -20 C (-4 F).


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

thehockeydman said:


> You guys have it way too easy… It get's cold up here. If it's warmer than -40, it's a work day. No questions asked. Colder than -40? Depends on how much of a rush we are to get things done. Worst day I ever worked was -53 C (around -65 F for you Americans). It was miserable.
> 
> If it's 10 F (-12 C), I may or may not be wearing a jacket. The warm one only comes out at -20 C (-4 F).


It's amazing how you can acclimatize to the weather in the prairies. It's the coldest place but most trades up here don't consider their work seasonal, they just work all year round.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess I'll stop thinking its cold here in FL after hearing about the really cold temps. All of a sudden needing just a sweatshirt for outside work doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> It ain't rocket science ! Just plain common sense!!!


Yeah, you have it tough...next week you guys are back up above 50 and even hit 70+.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, you have it tough...next week you guys are back up above 50 and even hit 70+.


But it's 20° right now... :sad: Dad gave me and my BIL the day off since we worked yesterday on our birthdays. Said it was too cold to work outside putting a roof on the screen porch on our deck job. I didn't complain. :no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It was 8 degrees out when I left the house this morning. By 7:15 we had the miter rolled out in the customers garage with the door open. My carpenter works in shorts unless we are outside and it's below 10 degrees. Since we were in and out he was still in shorts.

I, on the other hand, wore thremals top and bottom, canvas carpenters and my fleece hoodie. I can't stand the cold, but if there is money to be made, I am on the job. We have to finish this trim tomorrow first thing and then off to fix some siding and shingles. Supposed to really warm up...getting into the 30's tomorrow. I may break out the shorts.

Greatest thing about this kind of cold snap is that it makes 30 feel like a friggin heat wave.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It was 8 degrees out when I left the house this morning. By 7:15 we had the miter rolled out in the customers garage with the door open. My carpenter works in shorts unless we are outside and it's below 10 degrees. Since we were in and out he was still in shorts.
> 
> I, on the other hand, wore thremals top and bottom, canvas carpenters and my fleece hoodie. I can't stand the cold, but if there is money to be made, I am on the job. We have to finish this trim tomorrow first thing and then off to fix some siding and shingles. Supposed to really warm up...getting into the 30's tomorrow. I may break out the shorts.
> 
> Greatest thing about this kind of cold snap is that it makes 30 feel like a friggin heat wave.


I like cold more than hot usually. Now... I'm not talking Canada cold, they're just crazies up there. :whistling

I'm more with your carpenter on the dress thing though. I'll often wear shorts and a t-shirt in the winter here or pants and a t-shirt. When you're working in a house that's at 70° or even higher, it gets real hot if you're dressed to be outside. Working for older folks is the worst... it's like 80° in the house. I have to go outside and take cool off breaks... :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> But it's 20° right now... :sad: Dad gave me and my BIL the day off since we worked yesterday on our birthdays. Said it was too cold to work outside putting a roof on the screen porch on our deck job. I didn't complain. :no:


Sorry, when you have an outlook like 58, 62, 71, 68...in the next few days, you can make it through a few nippy days.

20 right now...it's 12:15 at night. It wasn't that cold during the day was it?

And who takes their birthday off? Like I said, if there is money to be made I am working. We work Christmas eve, New Years Eve, most postal holidays. Holidays are Christmas and New Years day...and the day after St. Patty's.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

thehockeydman said:


> You guys have it way too easy… It get's cold up here. If it's warmer than -40, it's a work day. No questions asked. Colder than -40? Depends on how much of a rush we are to get things done. Worst day I ever worked was -53 C (around -65 F for you Americans). It was miserable.
> 
> If it's 10 F (-12 C), I may or may not be wearing a jacket. The warm one only comes out at -20 C (-4 F).


You know, sometimes I almost miss Manitoba. But... No :no::laughing: Grew up in the north, cold is in my blood.

I work in a hoodie and long johns under my jeans to about -15*C (5*F). After that the layers start stacking up. It mainly depends on the wind for me. We work year round, heating and hoarding and snow removal costs are all part of a bid. A very, very large part of a bid.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sorry, when you have an outlook like 58, 62, 71, 68...in the next few days, you can make it through a few nippy days.
> 
> 20 right now...it's 12:15 at night. It wasn't that cold during the day was it?
> 
> And who takes their birthday off? Like I said, if there is money to be made I am working. We work Christmas eve, New Years Eve, most postal holidays. Holidays are Christmas and New Years day...and the day after St. Patty's.


Like I said, I like the cold. I would have worked in it. It was like 26 or 27 today. Temps were dropping throughout the day. Some cold front thing or something.

We all get the day off with pay for our birthday. If there's money to be made while sitting at home, I'll take it. lol. Actually I worked 6 hours for a friend so I got paid double on my birthday... My BIL and I share a birthday and then my brother and one other guy are different. Dad's given us paid birthday's off ever since we started. It's nice of him.

We usually work all the "holidays" that government folk get off. We take Christmas and sometimes Christmas Eve or a short day, Thanksgiving, New Years Day, Memorial Day, and Labor Day. Sometimes take the week off between Christmas and New Years. All that's with pay though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It seems like the older I get, the tougher it is to stay warm. In HS, I never wore more than a flannel shirt and blue jeans with sneakers or deck shoes. I'd leave home with wet hair, and it would be frozen solid by the time I walked to school.

These days it's lined jeans, thermal under shirt, flannel shirt, probably a down vest and whatever for a jacket, plus a stupid looking hat with ear flaps. Oh, and warm boots with wool socks, plus gloves. I never thought I'd need all this stuff.:blink:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

An "Elmer Fudd " hat? I have one of those.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Ya, I had to put pants on for the second time this year already.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

we need 4 more workable days and then we are done for the season until spring.
2 seperate one day jobs and a 2 day job up in the snow belt.

about 4 " of snow on the roofs here---- can't imagine what's on that roof up in the snow belt.

there is no shoveling snow off of mission tiles---so I hope a warm spell next week melts this stuff off for a few days----- otherwise they can all wait untill spring.

stephen


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> We do just enough work during winters to pay bills and my two guys. If its a mild winter and i can make a few bucks its a bonus. If we get a winter like last year with pretty much ZERO revenue the reserves carry us to the spring and start over building it up again in the spring. Never get used to not knowing how much your paycheck is...Only chitty part of the job



You should consider heading south for the winter , I'll keep you busy


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, it was 78 here today.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Who makes the warmest jacket known to man? My son is freezing his nads off in Boise.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Who makes the warmest jacket known to man? My son is freezing his nads off in Boise.


Carhart, hands down!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Carhart, hands down!


I agree . anything Carhart Will keep you warm!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Jackets are for suckers. Layers is where it's at.

For extreme cold days:

Under Armor
T-Shirt
Long Sleeve T Shirt
Hooded Sweat Shirt
Light Jacket or Heavy Jacket depending on the day.

Remove accordingly as the day progresses. I hate it when I just do jacket over t shirt without the sweatshirt step in between. Once it hits 10 or 11 am and you're really cooking, you want to peel away.

Socks though. It's all about the socks.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Socks though. It's all about the socks.


YEP! You hit that on the head!!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The warmest jackets are down jackets.

My preference is to use top layers that have snaps. Down vest and outer jacket with snaps (not down - this is a more durable but less warm jacket). I can get into any pocket just by undoing a snap, I don't have to unzip half the way to get into a shirt pocket.

For footwear, I'd look for a decent low insulated boot. like a hiking boot style. Heavy washable wool socks. The boots should be slightly loose with the heavy socks on.

A couple tips for your son. The first is, if you feel cold, you tense up and your circulation suffers, so you get colder. Smile, relax, and imagine you're hot, it will help. Your muscles are the only furnace your body has - get more muscles if you want to be warmer and eat enough to stay warm. People on diets wind up being really cold all the time. Your ears can get frostbite up there in a few minutes if the wind is blowing. You really need a warm hat that will cover your ears and cut down on the wind, even if it's a stocking cap you pull down over your ears when things get bad.

If he doesn't bundle up too much now, he'll adjust to the cold in 2 weeks - his metabolism has to take a jump up.

If nobody talked to him about driving in some of those areas, depending where he goes he should keep lots of blankets or an arctic sleeping bag in his car, along with food and water and a shovel, and gas up his car when it shows half a tank. Hand warmers aren't a bad idea, either. The Boise area isn't too bad, but there are some very deserted areas in Idaho.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn I knew I asked the right people


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

brhokel606 said:


> Been working in the trailer, have a few door and window jobs to do but we were hit with the cold so fast that even the customers want to wait until it warms a bit. Zipwall will only keep so much cold out when ripping out doors and windows, let alone trying to get the foam and caulk (Quad) to work right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have a drinking problem.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Who makes the warmest jacket known to man? My son is freezing his nads off in Boise.


http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60850?feat=593-GN1&page=baxter-state-parka


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> The warmest jackets are down jackets.
> 
> My preference is to use top layers that have snaps. Down vest and outer jacket with snaps (not down - this is a more durable but less warm jacket). I can get into any pocket just by undoing a snap, I don't have to unzip half the way to get into a shirt pocket.
> 
> ...


Davis your sharp!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> so when I layer even with Under Armor, I get wet...then cold as hell. Wear less layers and I never warm up, I can never find the happy medium


A lot of times I'll just undo my jacket and vest about 2/3rds of the way when I know I'll be doing heavy work, then undo it all the way or remove it if I need to. I try to keep ahead of any impending sweat.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60850?feat=593-GN1&page=baxter-state-parka


I think this is the one. :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Davis your sharp!


Thanks, I expect some of the Alaska and Canada guys are even sharper. Cold is a good motivator:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I think this is the one. :thumbsup:



I'll second that, they are truly excellent.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Blankets/Sleeping bag in the car is great advice if you're "out there" like Cali's son is. Modern convenience lets you slip into a comfortable lull very easily. Having done a recent lap around some of the more barren areas of the country was a great reminder of how quickly you can bone yourself if you're not paying attention. One flat tire in an awkward spot in a cellular dead zone and you're spending the night in the car. Brrrr indeed!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I think this is the one. :thumbsup:


I also have a couple of these, they're very handy. They breathe well, so if you undo them when you're inside, you won't start sweating. I'm wearing one now and it's 76F in here:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/75143?feat=down vest-SR0&page=goose-down-vest


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

rex said:


> Sounds like you have a drinking problem.


I've worked with guys like that .. It's a gland problem !


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've become a big fan of shearling slippers. Once I come in, I take off my shoes or boots and put on the slippers - cold feet will warm up in them when your wool socks and shoes won't cut it. I also put my boots where they get heat on them so they're warm when I put them on.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

66 Shelby said:


> An inch of snow in metro Atlanta shuts the city down. You would think with all the Yankee's that have moved down here they could drive in it. If there's any snow forecast, I don't even think about going anywhere. Too many damn idiots still trying to drive 80mph.


 " yankees" drive in the snow just fine
they know that all they need is a few" crackers" under their wheels to improve traction.

stephen


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

stephen h said:


> " yankees" drive in the snow just fine
> they know that all they need is a few" crackers" under their wheels to improve traction.
> 
> Stephen


now that was funny!!!!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> An inch of snow in metro Atlanta shuts the city down. You would think with all the Yankee's that have moved down here they could drive in it. If there's any snow forecast, I don't even think about going anywhere. Too many damn idiots still trying to drive 80mph.


:laughing: Nobody can "Drive" well on hard packed snow and Ice. Yankee or Southerners alike. Don't really know which ones are which. Until the roads are clear and the Yankees keep driving like there's snow on the ground.

Dallas is a trip too. Favorite is the fools going over the speed limit then panic braking coming up to a bridge or overpass. Last winter we had 3-4 inches that stayed hard packed on bridges for a week. You could try to do more than 10mph and risk death or a minimum misalignment of your front end.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> :laughing: Nobody can "Drive" well on hard packed snow and Ice. Yankee or Southerners alike.



Why is that? I've never gotten in a crash or gone off the road in the snow. The experience is knowing how fast you can go, and how long it's going to take to stop. 

Also something I see people do all the time. They have their truck in 4x4, sure they can go, but then they go to turn and step on the brakes. I've never understood why they do that.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why is that? I've never gotten in a crash or gone off the road in the snow. The experience is knowing how fast you can go, and how long it's going to take to stop.
> 
> Also something I see people do all the time. They have their truck in 4x4, sure they can go, but then they go to turn and step on the brakes. I've never understood why they do that.


And some seem to think a 4x4 on Ice Is the same as a 4x4 on snow!!


IT AIN'T!!!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why is that? I've never gotten in a crash or gone off the road in the snow. The experience is knowing how fast you can go, and how long it's going to take to stop.
> 
> Also something I see people do all the time. They have their truck in 4x4, sure they can go, but then they go to turn and step on the brakes. I've never understood why they do that.


Totally Agree with knowing how fast and how long to stop

Crash, I have'nt either. Never gone off the road unless I was $$$$ing around. Comment was about ice and hard pack that has turned to ice. Especially when it is wet. Chit just happens. 18 wheelers sliding sideways due the the crown in the road. Sometimes just a little friction is enough to melt it and away you go. Knowing how long to stop or not. Been there done that, futnately when things have gone south have never got 'trapped' with no way out.

4x4 will only gets people stuck/in trouble 16x faster, for most idiots. Great for mudding, pulling people out and plowing snow.Generally hate front wheel drive for the same reasons.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> Totally Agree with knowing how fast and how long to stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tractor trailers are a whole other story. 4x4 is perfectly fine to drive with in the snow. The front wheels pull you around corners. It goes back to people going to fast and not giving themselves time to stop that gets them in trouble with 4x4. Front wheel cars are a million times better in the snow compared to rear. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Buffalo collection
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-most-terrifying-pictures-of-the-snow-in-buffalo

and tomorrow they start worrying about catastrophic flooding when it begins to melt.:sad:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Imagine being snowed in to the tune 6ft deep then the roof collapses...Now what? . I hope everyone has a wood burner.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> " yankees" drive in the snow just fine


No they don't. They are, _by far_, the worst ones here. They think they have all the experience driving in snow and ice so everyone should just get the hell out of their way. The southerners are the ones driving slow and careful because they have enough sense to do so.

And you DO realize that calling a southern white man a 'Cracker' is like calling a black man a Ni**er??


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

66 Shelby said:


> No they don't. They are, _by far_, the worst ones here. They think they have all the experience driving in snow and ice so everyone should just get the hell out of their way. The southerners are the ones driving slow and careful because they have enough sense to do so.
> 
> And you DO realize that calling a southern white man a 'Cracker' is like calling a black man a Ni**er??


Maybe he was referring to the salt on a cracker that melts the snow. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> And you DO realize that calling a southern white man a 'Cracker' is like calling a black man a Ni**er??


My mom was born and raised in Cordele . Most of her Family are still there. All my Cousins in Macon are damn proud to be called Georgia Crackers !!! I don't know where your coming from.:blink:


You do like Bulldogs right?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Tractor trailers are a whole other story. 4x4 is perfectly fine to drive with in the snow. The front wheels pull you around corners. It goes back to people going to fast and not giving themselves time to stop that gets them in trouble with 4x4. Front wheel cars are a million times better in the snow compared to rear. I don't care what anyone says.


Driving through 3-6+ inches of snow is way different than driving on hard pack and ice.


LOL It's 65 degrees today and when it does Ice or snow don't feel compelled to go out in it. North Texas shuts down with snow and freezing rain. Nobody gets pissed off when you don't show up or leave early. I'll go out for the pure adrenaline rush of driving with idiots, Texas Born and Foreigners.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> Driving through 3-6+ inches of snow is way different than driving on hard pack and ice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize I live in the middle of the finger lakes. We get lake effect snow from every direction. We average 100 inches a year, and if you go 15 miles from my house they average like 200 inches a year.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> You do realize I live in the middle of the finger lakes. We get lake effect snow from every direction. We average 100 inches a year, and if you go 15 miles from my house they average like 200 inches a year.


I get IT!  If I had to choose between NY. and Texas ...I'd move to Texas!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I get IT!  If I had to choose between NY. and Texas ...I'd move to Texas!!


Get a rope!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Get a rope!


AH...:blink: All I got Is A chalk box!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> You do realize I live in the middle of the finger lakes. We get lake effect snow from every direction. We average 100 inches a year, and if you go 15 miles from my house they average like 200 inches a year.


I figured based on your location. I'll take fresh snow over ice anyday. 

Snow don't bother me. Where I came from originally got 54" down by the lake and 47" inland, on average. Plowed with 4x4 pick-ups, dump trucks and loaders..drove to those with two wheel drive vehicles, never got stuck. 5-10 inches was not uncommon at 2-3am, roads rarely plowed then. 

Over a foot, dragging axles, yea 4x4 is the best. 
Snow shoes are real effective too. For getting to bird feeder when there's 5 feet of snow on the ground. When you haven't snow blown a path to yet. 

Done pissing over who's snowman has the iciest member.:laughing: Don't you have snow to plow or a side walk to shovel. I'm gonna step outside and enjoy the 60 degree breeze, without snow boots, long under wear, gloves, ski cap ... :whistling


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I get IT!  If I had to choose between NY. and Texas ...I'd move to Texas!!


Catching on :thumbup:

Only need the rope if you'd move back to New York.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

66 Shelby said:


> No they don't. They are, _by far_, the worst ones here. They think they have all the experience driving in snow and ice so everyone should just get the hell out of their way. The southerners are the ones driving slow and careful because they have enough sense to do so.
> 
> And you DO realize that calling a southern white man a 'Cracker' is like calling a black man a Ni**er??


 you are seriously gonna make that complaint.?
SERIOUSLY ?

some of you throw that word "yankee "out there----and you don't really mean it as a term of endearment, do ya??????

but you hear the word cracker----and THAT is over the line. ?

take a couple midol and come back in 5 days when you are rational, LOL
stephen


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I bought my fil's jeep and love it when it snows.


:thumbsup:
We used to do beer run rallies with "run whut you brung" - jeeps, old wagoneers, Dodge Powerwagons - Bright Red Broncos with with white leather seats, 302 engines and 1200 tires (well, just mine I guess).

Now they are all fancy schmantzy:

http://www.sno-drift.org/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOehwBO7FuM


Young kids have too much money, free time and furrin cars...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Now don't get me wrong, I love driving in the snow. Donuts and fresh tracks down a forest service road, that's a good time. I don't find it difficult or ominous. That said, I *HATE* driving in the winter. Even this far north in freaking CANADA people absolutely lose their minds over 4" of snow. It drives me nuts. Buy winter tires, slow down on a turn, don't slam on your breaks, let your mirrors defrost, weigh down your 2wd truck. These are all things you should know, especially up here. It drives me bonkers. Everyone's about as clueless as a monkey humping a football!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Cause every monkey knows basketballs are much more appealing.
A Monkey Humping A Basketball And... Wait For It: http://youtu.be/-RBNCFlJ_2M


----------

